# HELP!!! Cod4 settings messed up!



## coolio2654 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey, I have a REALLY big problem I need help with.  So, a few days ago I was messing around with my Cod4 related files on my mac and I stumbled across a file named "com.aspyr.callofduty4.plist"    I opened it and got something like this (in picture).  I duplicated the "Call of Duty 4" folder and all its contents.  Then I had some crazy idea and in the highlighted area in pic, I replaced that area with another cd-key.  (*NOTE* the highlighted area in the pic shows the exact location of where I substituted for another cd-key, but it is already substituted, though).  I tried playing multiplayer again, but it asks for new cd-key and my original profile doesn't show when I start.  When I close the game to check my original profile, it is there, but another has been created.  I think some settings don't match and my original profile is being ignored  
Plz guys, I had level 55 with like 4 guns fully unlocked and a lot of challenges done.  How can I get my original profile to be accepted by the game again?  The Cod4 folder has been untouched, but the plist file was changed a bit.  

Things I've done about it:
      I have Cod4 installed on a mac notebook as well, and I tried swapping plist files with this comp, but that didn't work.  I'm searching for my original cd if that will help.


----------



## UmarOMC (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you attempted creating a new profile with the exact same name, quitting, then replacing the folder and sub-folders with the backup profile folder...


----------

